# Mouse scrolling up sometimes when I scroll down



## Red_Machine (Apr 7, 2019)

I decided to retire the mouse I was using, as the rubber grip was getting a little sticky.  I pulled two completely different mice out of storage (a regular mouse and a trackball), and both exhibit this strange problem while scrolling.  While I'm scrolling down, it will either suddenly scroll up or skip a scroll.  I have never come across this issue before, and both mice were used without issue in the past.  I've uninstalled all drivers related to the previous mouse, and restarted my computer, but to no avail.

Anyone come across this issue?


----------



## silentbogo (Apr 7, 2019)

Red_Machine said:


> Anyone come across this issue?


That's most likely a mechanical issue, not the software.
What mouse do you have? Do you have a mechanical or optical scroll wheel?
If it's mechanical, then the surest way to fix it is to replace the encoder. If it's an optical scroll, then you should start with cleaning the wheel assembly (optical sensor, holes in the wheel etc.)


----------



## Red_Machine (Apr 7, 2019)

silentbogo said:


> That's most likely a mechanical issue, not the software.


I have an identical issue with two completely different mice of different types.  It's not a hardware issue.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 7, 2019)

Turn your monitor upside down


----------



## silentbogo (Apr 7, 2019)

Red_Machine said:


> I have an identical issue with two completely different mice of different types. It's not a hardware issue.


Just because you have two random old mice in a shed does not mean that they both don't have the same hardware issue. Mechanical scroll wheel (encoder) is the most common problem, even more common than faulty buttons. Try changing scrolling sensitivity, removing any type of "smooth scrolling" plugins, and if it won't help - clean your friggin' mice!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 7, 2019)

Tbh, they probably need cleaning. Erratic scroll wheel behaviour is probably hair or some crap stuck in it.


----------



## 27MaD (Apr 7, 2019)

I have the exact problem , if you scroll down so hard and fast it'll start skipping and scrolling up , if you are scrolling gently everything goes fine , i'm really used to it.


----------



## Chomiq (Apr 8, 2019)

I had it with my old Logitech G400, people reported it on MX518, it's due to optical sensor for scroll wheel action. The only way to "solve" this is to switch to a mouse with mechanical scroll wheel. Alternatively you can simply ignore it and learn to live with it.


----------



## Ruyki (Apr 8, 2019)

I've encountered this problem on multiple Steelseries Sensei RAW mice. These mice have a mechanical encoder for the scroll wheel. I'm pretty sure it's the mechanical encoder that is causing this.

On the mouse I used to use I cleaned the encoder using alcohol and then greased the encoder and it seems to have mostly fixed the issue. I used thick grease that is safe on plastics.

The best way to fix this is to probably replace the encoder.

If two mice that were previously good suddenly develop this problem, I would check them on another PC to make sure it's not a software issue.


----------



## Red_Machine (Apr 8, 2019)

After a couple of days, it miraculously stopped.  Must have been a gremlin.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 10, 2019)

Red_Machine said:


> After a couple of days, it miraculously stopped.  Must have been a gremlin.



Os update...


----------

